# Looking for a reputable breeder in NC



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you contacted either Tarheel Golden Retriever Club or Sandlapper Golden Retriever Club? Have you checked the GRCA.org site for the regional puppy referral reps?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

No matter how you are referred, you must as to about proof of clearances on OFA (ask for registered names of the parents and we can help you verify/look) and ask a lot of questions about what the litter was bred, what she expects from these puppies temperament wise and if she's keeping one, how they are raised and socialized, will they be in the house for the entire 8 weeks etc. Raising puppies is a ton of work and if someone works outside the home and is raising two litters at once which is not uncommon, you want to know they have some help giving their puppies individual attention and handling every day)

Atalanta GRC is also a good idea.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...earch-you-will-get-out-what-you-put-into.html

I believe she has spring litters planned: http://www.wagntailgoldens.com/

http://www.bearabellagoldens.com/

http://www.goldrulsgoldens.com/

http://www.sunkota.com/sunkota_goldens.htm


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

nolefan said:


> Atalanta GRC is also a good idea.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...earch-you-will-get-out-what-you-put-into.html
> 
> ...


I have a Bearabella Golden. (In fact, she turns two on the 16th of February.) I would absolutely recommend this breeder.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I've followed dock diving for awhile and am going to try it this year with one of my Goldens. I was reviewing the results from NADD's 2016 championship in Orlando this past December and noticed a Golden Retriever (Daisy) won Splash 1 -Distance Jump - Open Novice. Out of curiosity I looked for the owner and discovered she's a breeder in Statesville, NC. Golden Retrievers of Golden Retrievers of Camelot House, LLC* | Golden Retrievers NC | Puppy training, puppy therapy

Let me stress that I know nothing about this breeder so you would need to do some research. (Maybe there's a thread on this site about this breeder?) I'm just tossing out the name because I was looking at her website about a week ago after reading about her dog taking 1st place in one of the NADD categories and recalled that she was in NC.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Also, you could contact brad minges with wingstar goldens. He lives in Raleigh and might be able to help you.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

GoldenDude said:


> I've followed dock diving for awhile and am going to try it this year with one of my Goldens. I was reviewing the results from NADD's 2016 championship in Orlando this past December and noticed a Golden Retriever (Daisy) won Splash 1 -Distance Jump - Open Novice. Out of curiosity I looked for the owner and discovered she's a breeder in Statesville, NC. Golden Retrievers of Golden Retrievers of Camelot House, LLC* | Golden Retrievers NC | Puppy training, puppy therapy
> 
> Let me stress that I know nothing about this breeder so you would need to do some research. (Maybe there's a thread on this site about this breeder?) I'm just tossing out the name because I was looking at her website about a week ago after reading about her dog taking 1st place in one of the NADD categories and recalled that she was in NC.


I know Sheila. I've let her breed to both of my boys- her bitch is very traditional looking and has every clearance under the sun. That'd be 'Daisy'. She has a litter coming from her very light bitch Mercedes bred to a dog w a UD/SH/needing a major. Both have all their clearances.


----------



## mere421 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you all so much. We are going to look into the breeders suggested on the forum and do some additional research. It is difficult to find reviews on some of these breeders, especially in NC, so I really appreciate the help and advice!


----------

